# Firefox 3 vs. Google Chrome (speedtest.net)



## Mitch?

After doing three tests (alternating, Chrome, FF, Chrome, FF) and taking the averages, here are the results :
Download Speed Test (kb/s)
----------1----2----3
Chrome-8065-8192-8011
FireFox-9611-9712-9631

Upload Speed Test (kb/s)
----------1----2----3
Chrome--488--490--484
FireFox--489--481--493

Averages (download, upload in kbs)
Chrome = 8089.33, 487.33
Firefox  = 9651.33, 487.67

Does anyone know enough about Chrome to tell me why i get a 1.6mb/s difference??


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Google Chrome is not the final product yet. It is just a beta. 
I tried it, YouTube is not working and I simply refuse to use beta software, so I'll wait until the final product will come out.


----------



## Mitch?

Yeah i know it's beta 
one of the best things bout beta is being able to point out issues.
a 10% download speed difference is an issue


----------



## Motoxrdude

Try and download a file from a website and see if it downloads at normal speeds. Speedtest isn't always reliable.


----------



## thermophilis

I did the same thing  here's what I got for downloads in (kb/s):
Firefox: 18,423    24,609    24,164
Chrome: 16,066   17,925    17,105

Speedtest may be innacurate, but I highly doubt it's that innacurate, and those speeds aren't bad considering I usually only get about 6,000kb/s


----------



## alexyu

Here's mine:
Chrome:




Firefox:




IE7:






Chrome:




Firefox:




IE7:





I thought about including IE7 for fun, but...


----------



## curtains

OK so i was on Tgdaily.com (i donno if anyone reads that), but alota ppl was like wow chromes so cool .. "its so fast"

i personally think its no faster than FF3 in terms of rendering pages, though i know its only a beta it does have a few issues i'll name the biggest issues i can think of.

firstly why put the tab bar at the top? i mean most peoples mouses usually sit somewhere near like eye level right? so when the tab bar is at the bottom of all the stuff (like in ff3) its faster to click right? but chrome has it at the top? which means further even thou its only like 2cm further away u can still feel it.

2ndly if ur a avid internet surfer like me and go on wikipedia and open a tab for everything interesting to read later, then u end up with 20+ tabs alot, first not about this they shrink the tabs and when u have 20+ tabs u an't read the name of the tabs(very annoying), 2ndly 20+ tabs on chrome uses 25% of my processing power non-stop (i'm running a e6400 at 3.2ghz(x2)) 25%!!! thats heaps ff3 only uses like 1%, 

it also uses slightly more ram!, open source!! so less secure... (as ppl can jst get the scource)

I'm gona stick with my FF3, just as fast if not faster, better tab positioning, and doesn't use 25% of my cpu power just to have 20+ tabs open.


----------



## Kornowski

Oh  So, IE7 is faster?


----------

